

Final Note: HN Tokyo Japan Meetup #10 – Friday 20th of January 2012 - jason_tko
http://www.makeleaps.jp/blog/en/2012/01/english-hacker-news-tokyo-japan-meetup-10-–-friday-20th-of-january-2012

======
mattm
Looking forward to it.

------
mathrawka
See you all there!

